# My Take On The Hummingbirds - Day 1



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

~


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Hummers are my favorite. Probably won't around much longer this year.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice pics

Had a couple the other day---looked out this morning and there were at least 8

I think they fed all day

most I have ever seen---just juiced up the feeder for the morning


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Those look good.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots.. Rich


----------



## kmac30 (Sep 26, 2011)

love taking pics of humming birds! great shots. are you using a flash there? it's like they've been outlined..

from costa rica - my first hb shot









Nevis


----------

